# Please Help!! - CPT code



## msbrowning (Oct 20, 2008)

Can someone please help me, I can't find the CPT code for:

Laparoscopy with laser resection of endometrial implants on the peritoneum and ovaries, multiple ovarian biopsies and lysis of minor adhesions

Does anyone know what it is? Thanks, I am new to GYN coding....


----------



## msbrowning (Oct 21, 2008)

msbrowning said:


> Can someone please help me, I can't find the CPT code for:
> 
> Laparoscopy with laser resection of endometrial implants on the peritoneum and ovaries, multiple ovarian biopsies and lysis of minor adhesions
> 
> Does anyone know what it is? Thanks, I am new to GYN coding....



Any suggesstions?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 21, 2008)

*cpt*



msbrowning said:


> Can someone please help me, I can't find the CPT code for:
> 
> Laparoscopy with laser resection of endometrial implants on the peritoneum and ovaries, multiple ovarian biopsies and lysis of minor adhesions
> 
> Does anyone know what it is? Thanks, I am new to GYN coding....



I would use 58662 for the lap resection of endometrial implants (both peritoneum and ovaries) and the 49321-59 for the biopsy of ovary. I couldn't find an edit for these 2 together. I would not code the lysis as it's minor and I wouldn't add the 22 modifier for the same reason. 

See if these would work for you. Anyone else?


----------

